# Help with casting



## dnjmyers (Feb 12, 2017)

Is there anything you can use to cast blanks and stabilize blanks. I would really love to use one product if I can.


----------



## eharri446 (Feb 12, 2017)

To the best of my knowledge there is not one manufacturer who makes both casting material and stabilization material. I may be wrong but that seems to be what is shown in the various posts.


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 12, 2017)

No...
Don



dnjmyers said:


> Is there anything you can use to* cast blanks and stabilize blanks. *I would really love to use *one product* if I can.


----------



## JohnU (Feb 12, 2017)

Unfortunately not.  When you cast, its pressure you use to compress air by pumping it in to a pressure tank with an air compressor. When you stabilize you pull air out with a vacuum pump to force the resin in while bringing back to equal pressure. Also, Casting resins don't penetrate like stabilizing resins because of the way they are cured.


----------

